# Classical Christmas Song



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

...for Brussel Sprout eaters mainly. Need sound on.

http://www.jibjab.com/swfs/mv_ns_movie10.swf


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

How rude Pusser. Thank you for the laugh, it happens to us all.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

How rude Pusser!  but alas alack it happens to me too! hubby had resorted to sticking his head out the windows sometimes, very insensitive i thought!!!!!  :wink: :roll:


----------

